# How Many Other Structures Have Grenfell Tower-Type Cladding Panels?



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

http://www.enr.com/articles/42238?i...54c0637196c712f5d3e61c0d6a17368e08b2e1a7d818e


----------



## bensonbondstone (Aug 24, 2017)

That's awful that that happened. I'm not subscribed to that particular magazine, but I did do some reading on some other sites, and one said that all it took was 5000 pounds to upgrade to the fire resistant cladding panels.


----------

